# R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

Here's my baby. Hope you like


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

It,s very nice and the car,s not bad either  

Best regards Alan


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

Sorry about the MPV in the background on image 2. It's not mine.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mr. BigHands Sir,

I'd have sworn it was my wife's car in front of her spare castle..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice...love the wheels


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Springs*

Nice car, forget B.Blue, purple is the colour!
Sorry this is not a purchase enquiry, but are they standard or lowered springs on your car? 

Vincenzo


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Springs*



skyline501 said:


> *but are they standard or lowered springs on your car?
> Vincenzo *


Just standard V-Spec springs. Any lower and I'd rip me front bumper off!


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Mr. BigHands Sir,
> 
> I'd have sworn it was my wife's car in front of her spare castle..  *


Hey! That's LORD BigHands to you bunch of peasants! 

Castle is one of my smaller estates, used mainly for housing the staff.


----------



## cipher (Oct 14, 2002)

Looks good with the R34 wheels


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

cipher said:


> *Looks good with the R34 wheels *


Thanks mate!

The R33 looks made for the R34 alloys (IMHO!). Addresses the 'R33 17in Alloys Too Small' debacle.

She just needs some clear front lenses to finish the package off nicely. Shame I'm selling, but my new chariot will be just as impressive (GTR of course!!!!!!!!)

Dave


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Mmm... Midnight Purple! Best colour on an R33. Very nice indeed!

Cya O!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

BigHands, your R33 looks good with the R34 wheels and is set off nice with Vale Royal Abbey in the background, did you see the ghost


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

KrazY_IvaN said:


> *BigHands, your R33 looks good with the R34 wheels and is set off nice with Vale Royal Abbey in the background, did you see the ghost  *


Hi mate!

I've never heard or seen anything since we moved in. Although the library is supposed to be haunted.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep as I said on your forsale thread Dave, that is a looker.

I got to get some clear repeaters and R34 alloys for my Purple People Eater GTR...

Takes 4 years off the age of the car just like that.

Lovely


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

BigHands said:


> *
> 
> Hi mate!
> 
> I've never heard or seen anything since we moved in. Although the library is supposed to be haunted..... *


I used to live in Winsford and grew up around stories of the headless nun there, but having spent a night camping in the field that I think is now a golf course, saw nothing. Ah well maybe I will see you (in your new car) when I am up next.


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

Great Looking Car ! ! ! 

Is that really ur Castle back their ? 


Irving
GTR . . .


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Looking good...

But I was about to post that I'd like to see it lowered a little then read everyone elses posts -


----------

